# Impreza Prodrive - Mica Blue - LimePrime & Blackhole



## JBR09 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Subaru Impreza Turbo Prodrive - Protection and LimePrime*

Had a spare Saturday so decided we would have a go at correcting one of our cars. We didn't want to, or nor did we have the time to go for a full correction detail so we experimented on what type of correction we could get with a session with the LimePrime and the G220.

The car is a limited edition version of the usual Impreza Turbo 2000 but with added Prodrive goodies (ECU, exhaust, wheels).

*Car Upon Arrival*





































The car wasn't too grubby really and had generally been regularly waxed etc. Another reason for not doing full correction was that any time soon it is going to be heading to the bodyshop for some rust to be sorted.

*Wash Stage*

As per normal we foamed the car down with a good strong APC mix in the foam lance.










Whilst this was dwelling, I got to work scrubbing the wheels using an EZ detail and Swissvax 'style' brush.










Car was then foamed with a good SnowFoam mix.




























Carried out the usual wash-clay-process using: Lambswool mitt, Meguiars GoldClass Shampoo, Miracle Dryer towel and Bilt Hamber Clay with water as lube.

*Inspection and Correcting*

After this we put the car in the garage and under the halogens to see what we was dealing with!



















The car as you can see was heavily swirled and in need of some serious correction. We was really interested to see how the LimePrime performed…



















We were very very impressed with the results! All the light swirls had gone that was causing the haziness to the paintwork and we was just left with a nice helping of random scratches. This was after the LimePrime was worked in with the Megs G220 and Polishing Pad at speed 3.5 for 4/5 passes until it went clear.

Pictures of all the boot corrected:



















The rest of the car had LimePrime worked into it and then to top this we applied a layer of Poorboys Blackhole glaze which added a final layer of gloss to the paintwork.










Whilst this was being done I found some time to have a fiddle with my latest toy. Have just finished a full rebuild so am in the process of running the engine in.










Anyway, back to the detail…

The car was then finished off with a coat of Collinite 476 wax for maximum durability. Tyres dressed with Meguiars Endurance Tyre shine and the wheels sealed with Poorboys wheel sealant.

*Finished Car*









































































We were really pleased with the results and amazed by how much the Dodo juice improved the finish on the paint. As many others do, I can highly recommend it!

JBR


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice work.

Educated guess says that's a HoBao Hyper 7?

S


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice work another kent detailer too:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work JBR, nice toy too............:thumb:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job mate


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great finish there :thumb:


----------



## JBR09 (Mar 10, 2009)

sberlyn said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Educated guess says that's a HoBao Hyper 7?
> 
> S


You are correct. Still yet to use it properly! Need to find the time!

Thanks for all the comments chaps :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking car matey


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks nice enough!:thumb:

Like the second to last pic due to the reflection.


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Looks bloody amazing man!!!! Mica Blue is one of the best colours they come in!

Looks like you live in a bloody amazin pad to :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job awesome colour as well:thumb::thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Good work on a nice Impreza!:thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Belting job there mate!!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

God to agree about the Lime Prime correction abilities. For the last two cars I have done I have resisted the urge to go to Menz 85RD but straight for LP. 

Great work!


----------



## ivan (Nov 7, 2007)

great job, got to agree about the Lime Prime, wonderful stuff


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results mate!! :thumb:


----------



## Shiny_Shiny (May 11, 2009)

Not bad work! my dad works for prodrive


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Great looking motor - just like my old one, same colour & wheels


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

looks good - nice finish! :thumb:


----------

